# Logo Contest Voting: Round 1, Group 2



## spike481

Vote for one entry in this Group. Vote again for an entry in Group 2 (located in another thread). Each entry has been placed on a section of the forum background like the area where the current logo sits, so you can get an idea what the logo will look like if it wins. Voting will run for 7 days.

Entry #5













Entry #15













Entry #3













Entry #8













Entry #16













Entry #11













Entry #13













Entry #18













Entry #10













Entry #1


----------



## ForJazz

Hey I have a question -- anyone know who owns the cat in entry #3? I feel like I've seen that picture before but I can't place it.


----------



## icklemiss21

I thought that... soemthing about the 'bump' at the neck seemed familiar, I just assumed I had seen it in the gallery


----------



## ForJazz

I thought it was a bump at first too -- it's kind of hard to tell at first, but it's actually the kitty's paw.


----------



## coaster

I think you guys probably better not throw out any usernames here if you know. Confine it to pm. :wink:


----------



## ForJazz

Well, the way I saw it, it might be someone else's cat than the person who submit the graphic, so saying who owns the cat doesn't break the rules. I know that a lot of people chose to use another user's cat for their graphics. I didn't mean to be a rule-breaker, I really did think of that.


----------



## icklemiss21

Tim... I think it was more a question of who owns the cat or has it been seen on any other website than who the entry belongs to. Some people used their own cats for the graphic, some didn't so saying who owns the cat isn't going to make a difference in the entry.


----------



## coaster

OK -- comprendo!! :wink:


----------



## spike481

There haven't been any complaints of anyone using a cat pic without permission. If you think it's a copyright issue, PM me. 

No more comments like _this_ in the voting threads please.


----------



## Nero the Sable

There were so many good ones on here - it was tough to decide!


----------



## jonsgirl

Great job *everyone*, wish I had the skills to do something beyond stick figures in MS paint.... :lol: These are all so cute!


----------



## rawhawk

*voting*

I voted for #8, I think???


----------



## ForJazz

I'm not at all surprised. 8)


----------



## Heather102180

<bump> so the voting threads are together


----------



## ForJazz

I just have one thing to say. Who owns this picture? 

http://www.1funny.com/kittenwaving.shtml


----------



## BoscosMum

Ya.....Who owns that picture? :wink:


----------



## spike481

I asked that if you had an issue of this nature to PM me. I am looking into it.

End of issue.


----------



## Zalensia

Spike has asked to be PM'd if you feel someone has broke any copyright issues. If you feel they have PM him dont ignore his requests.

Any more posts on copyright issue accusations will be removed with no warning. PM spike.


----------



## ForJazz

I'm sorry. I was hasty and didn't remember. I apologize.


----------



## Heather102180

Looks like it's time to start the next voting thread of the winners from this voting thread and the other. Spike? Where are you? :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21

spike481 said:


> Round 1 voting is complete. There is an issue regarding one of the entries. Once this issue is resolved, one way or another, the top two entries from each group will be put up for voting in the final round.
> 
> Everyone did a great job on the entries!!!!


----------



## Heather102180

Oh, thanks, I'm dumb...missed alot of the thread I guess.


----------



## icklemiss21

NP, Spike has been posting in the announcement at the top rather than in one or both of posts so it isn't missed


----------



## Jeanie

Round 1 is closed.


----------

